# Interesting Quake Map for Christchurch



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 8, 2010)

This shows whats been going on in the last few days here in NZ  
http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/


----------



## clee01l (Sep 8, 2010)

So, is Christ Church going to fall off into the ocean? Neat map BTW. Most of these seem to be in the 3-4 Mag range. Has there been much damage from the after shocks since the initial 7.1? The geo-scientist in me thinks that Earthquakes can be kinda fun if you and all you cherish are out of harms way. I hope you came through the big one OK. 

Here is a link to a real time Earthquake map world wide. You guys are the biggest box on the map. 
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 8, 2010)

A couple of M5+ aftershocks have caused more damage to already weakened structures. We spoke to family down their last night and it has bee a difficult few days as they are continually being shaken and it wears down the old nerves a bit. Many people are have trouble sleeping etc.


----------



## edgley (Sep 21, 2010)

I remember the night we had one in the UK. It was many miles from where I was, but I clearly felt it and new exactly what it was; even though I have never felt one before.

It was a mad feeling, compounded by happening late at night. With no one to talk to a quick Google told me what had happened.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 21, 2010)

[quote author=edgley link=topic=1'964.msg7465'#msg7465' date=1285'8598']
I remember the night we had one in the UK. It was many miles from where I was, but I clearly felt it and new exactly what it was; even though I have never felt one before.
It was a mad feeling, compounded by happening late at night. With no one to talk to a quick Google told me what had happened.
[/quote]

I remember it well, it was centred around Birmingham, I was living in Matlock at the time and it shook the bed and woke us all up. About 2''2 I think it was.....

The biggest one I have felt was centred just 3kms down the valley from me where I live now, the sound was what got me, it was like thunder but with no clouds and then a huge jolt as the ripple came through the ground. I swear you could see it coming like a wave in the earth.


----------



## edgley (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, what was the chance of you being over for that!
Got to love the coincidences that life throws out.


----------

